
Ask HN: Which game to have on my phone? - soneca
I am looking for a game that I can play frequently (like, once every one or two days), but in short sessions (10 to 30 minutes max).<p>Ideally the game have some continuity, storyline, where I keep evolving at the game throughout the days (i.e. not a completely casual game, limited in its own session games like Candy Crush, Tetris, etc).<p>I tried Marvel Contest of Champions for a while, but I am not much into fighting games (although the game is very well crafted and give this sense of evolution).<p>Any ideas?
======
c4nn4b15hax0r
Sniper Hitman.

